# Where to buy a tong like this in Europe?



## Slochteren (Aug 26, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ceramic-Cru...lver-Copper-/321235109199?hash=item4acb1ac54f

I have been searching on a lot off webshops but cannot find a Tong like that in europe. Can buy it in th US but shipping is relative expensive.


----------



## shmandi (Aug 26, 2015)

I ordered it from US together with melting dish. Tried to make my own from wire but broke one melting dish trying.
I am sure you can find cheaper shipping from US.


----------



## Eamonn (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Slochteren

What about this 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/UK-COMPLETE-HANDLE-CERAMIC-CRUCIBLE/dp/B00WC21VFW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_60_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=05PD1SP7SDDS5C2NMM89

You have to buy the crucible as well and, like most things in the UK, its probably more expensive than in the US.
Probably the same in the Netherlands. 

Eamonn


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 26, 2015)

I've got mine here http://www.ebay.com/itm/251654848077


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 26, 2015)

https://www.goldschmiedebedarf.de/product_info.php?products_id=4756

http://www.zujeddeloh.de/produkte/goldschmiedebedarf/schmelzen_und_giessen/schmelzen_-_563.html

http://beke.de/Universalhalter-ca-36-cm


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 26, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> https://www.goldschmiedebedarf.de/product_info.php?products_id=4756
> 
> http://www.zujeddeloh.de/produkte/goldschmiedebedarf/schmelzen_und_giessen/schmelzen_-_563.html
> 
> http://beke.de/Universalhalter-ca-36-cm



found those also, but they look more complicated as the simple one i´m searching for..



MarcoP said:


> I've got mine here http://www.ebay.com/itm/251654848077



That is what i´m looking for. Thanks


----------

